# alsa-midi for FreeBSD



## paradox (Sep 2, 2009)

i can port the modules alsa-midi for freebsd
Who is it interesting?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 2, 2009)

there is no alsa on freebsd... only OSS


----------



## paradox (Sep 2, 2009)

i can do it

porting linux-alsa-midi to freebsd


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh, pardon me.... Linux comparability API


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2009)

Just porting the software probably isn't the problem. The biggest problem will be the lack of drivers for midi hardware on FreeBSD.


----------



## paradox (Sep 2, 2009)

and driver too
but only midi system
without alsa sound 

yes i can do it


----------



## Mirror176 (Sep 10, 2009)

If it brings rosegarden closer to being ported to FreeBSD, then it sounds great to me.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 10, 2009)

Mirror176 said:
			
		

> If it brings rosegarden closer to being ported to FreeBSD, then it sounds great to me.



audio/rosegarden?


----------



## paradox (Sep 10, 2009)

http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/



> audio/rosegarden?


too old


----------



## vermaden (Sep 10, 2009)

paradox said:
			
		

> and driver too
> but only midi system
> without alsa sound
> 
> yes i can do it



You can add MIDI support info FreeBSD's OSS, taht would be very nice, ALSA is persona non grata in BSD world.


----------



## paradox (Sep 10, 2009)

I know it 
but so far I wonder how many people need this


----------



## vermaden (Sep 10, 2009)

paradox said:
			
		

> I know it
> but so far I wonder how many people need this



People on the BSD land (maybe) need MIDI for OSS, but I'm sure they do noe want anything related to ALSA, ALSA is shit and Linux people should at last admit that and continue sound architecture development on OSS, but they do not want to ...

All UNIX systems use OSS, Linux sticks with (broken by design) ALSA, very mature ...

Really, no offence mate, but if you want to do anything with ALSA on FreeBSD (or any other BSD) you will fail, but as I stated before, MIDI support for OSS would be very appriciated.


----------



## fidaj (Sep 10, 2009)

paradox said:
			
		

> http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
> 
> 
> too old


very too old


----------



## fidaj (Sep 10, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> People on the BSD land (maybe) need MIDI for OSS, but I'm sure they do noe want anything related to ALSA, ALSA is shit and Linux people should at last admit that and continue sound architecture development on OSS, but they do not want to ...
> 
> All UNIX systems use OSS, Linux sticks with (broken by design) ALSA, very mature ...
> 
> Really, no offence mate, but if you want to do anything with ALSA on FreeBSD (or any other BSD) you will fail, but as I stated before, MIDI support for OSS would be very appriciated.



ALSA for FreeBSD only use Linux programs to work with midi...


----------



## fidaj (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry for my English...
ALSA for FreeBSD - for only use Linux programs to work with midi...


----------



## paradox (Sep 10, 2009)

*vermaden*
I porting is possible in the future (I have yet to plan), only midi-alsa system without all linux-alsa


----------



## phoenix (Sep 10, 2009)

Would this be different from the audio/linux-alsa-lib and audio/linux-f8-alsa-lib ports?


----------



## paradox (Sep 10, 2009)

alsa-midi consists of a library(alsa-midi-lib) and drivers(alsa-midi-driver) for the exchange of messages between applications midi 

therefore, some alsa libraries will not be enough


----------



## silicium (Dec 28, 2011)

paradox said:
			
		

> http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
> too old


Really? As long as it can record notes from a master keyboard, edit them with a mouse, and playback to hardware synthesizers and expanders, it would be fine for me. If support for hardware MIDI I/O has been dropped, is it at least able to send/receive MIDI bytes to/from a serial port ? I already have a MIDI<->serial interface. It is a homemade baud rate converter with 8052-family MCU and RS-232 + MIDI interfaces, that works under Windoze with Yamaha CBX driver.


----------



## mathiasp (Jan 12, 2012)

*jack midi would be the way*



			
				paradox said:
			
		

> i can port the modules alsa-midi for freebsd
> Who is it interesting?



I think it would be a lot less work to add jack midi to rosegarden et al. Jack midi works fine with snd_uaudio and jack_umidi, see for example qsynth or the upcoming Ardour3 which is quite nice.

I'm currently looking at freewheeling, and there it seems that adding jack support is relatively simple. Although I now have sooperlooper up and running so I'm less inclined to invest the work in fweein.

Since you need jack for any serious audio work in the *ix world this seems to me the most useful and future proof way. Do you really want to keep alsa midi up to date? Jack midi might be taken up by the community, thera are people disliking alsa even in the linux world.

Cheers, Mathias


----------



## aragon (Jan 12, 2012)

If you can get MIDI drivers working in FreeBSD's OSS implementation, great!  Have a look at the existing ports of the ALSA userland libraries (audio/alsa-lib) - they're just the linux libraries with scaffolding to get ALSA apps talking to our OSS.


----------

